# ma la faccina più bella è sempre quella del pastore



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Gennaio 2013)

E' una delle facce che ci sono impressi nel DNA. Il lupo è da sempre stato amico (e prima nemico) dell'uomo. Simili alla faccia del gatto. Rispetto e stima reciproca.


----------

